# Dupel in einer Tabelle ordnen



## Gast (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in einer DatenbankTabelle meine Dupel ordnen also nicht geordnet auslesen sondern in der Tabelle selber ordnen??
 schönes WE,


----------



## musiKk (19. Sep 2008)

Meist reicht dafür eigentlich der Index. Aber wenn die Daten wirklich physisch wie im Index liegen sollen, dann ist das Stichwort "geclusterter Index". Oracle bietet das an, wie es mit anderen DBMS aussieht, weiß ich nicht.

Nebenbei: Dupel. YMMD  Tupel ist richtig.


----------



## Guest (19. Sep 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich in einer DatenbankTabelle meine Dupel ordnen also nicht geordnet auslesen sondern in der Tabelle selber ordnen??
> schönes WE,



Geht nicht, gibt's nicht, unnötig


----------



## musiKk (19. Sep 2008)

Erst lesen, dann informieren, dann bellen. Geben tut es das und es mag in seltenen Fällen sinnvoll sein. Die Entscheidungsfindung, ob dies für das unbekannte Problem des OP nützlich ist, ist nicht unsere Aufgabe.


----------



## Gast (20. Sep 2008)

Hallo OP,

warum möchtest du das tun?

Grüße
Konrad


----------



## HoaX (22. Sep 2008)

mal gespannt wann einer kommt der deine "Dübel" sprtieren will


----------



## Guest (22. Sep 2008)

Naja, mit der Rechtschreibung stehen die meisten Programmierer auf Kriegsfuzz, oderrrr :?:


----------

